
Census of Population and Housing, 1790 – 2010 - mcenedella
https://www.census.gov/prod/www/decennial.html
======
ianai
I fear what Trumps America will do to and with the 2020 census.

~~~
spaceisballer
As a person who works there, please expound why you think so. The real people
making it difficult has been Congress and the never ending budget issues. We
are in a critical time ramping up and going from continuing resolution to
continuing resolution has made things rough. Now trying to push to add a
citizenship question will really screw things up. But once again that’s
Congress not us or Trump.

~~~
ianai
The same people who gerrymandered the House post-2010 are in charge of the
actual census. I'd imagine there will be systemic under counting in D-leaning
states and over-counting in R-leaning, for one.

~~~
spaceisballer
How exactly would that under and overcounting happen?

